# Dedicated to Mojopac!!!



## go4saket (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi guys!

Although most of the members must have heard of Mojopac and its benifits, I just thought of starting a thread specifically for discussing this particular software, as I think this software have real good potential.

*Overview**

MojoPac* is a technology that transforms your iPod or USB Hard Drive or Flash drive into a portable and private PC. Just install MojoPac on any USB 2.0 compliant storage device, upload your applications and files, modify your user settings and environment preferences, and take it with you everywhere.
Every time you plug your MojoPac-enabled device into any  Windows XP PC , MojoPac automatically launches your environment on the host PC. Your communications, music, games, applications, and files are all local and accessible. And when you unplug the MojoPac device, no trace is left behind – your information is not cached on the host PC.
*Benefits*

*Privacy* With MojoPac, your personal information is never left behind. When you unplug your MojoPac device from any host PC, all browsing history, Multimedia Player history, applications history, files and personal settings are removed along with it. Additionally, all the sensitive information that you want to protect, such as financial applications or your private communications, can be installed on your MojoPac device, keeping them off of your PC and inaccessible to anyone.

*Portability* MojoPac can be installed on your iPod, USB flash drive, or any other device with a USB drive like your USB-enabled mobile phone. There’s no need to lug your laptop along. MojoPac allows you to take all your communications, music, games, applications, and files with you, on a device that fits in your pocket!

*Playability*
   You don’t have to limit yourself to playing your favorite PC games at home. MojoPac allows you to install the most popular PC and online games, and take them with you wherever you go. Just plug your MojoPac device into any Windows XP PC and launch your game with your settings and the state of your game from the last time you played. World of Warcraft at work… Everquest II at your girlfriend’s… Half-Life at the family reunion… game on! And MojoPac will never leave a trace behind on the host PC.

*Protection of IT Policies*
    Install the applications that IT has not approved on your MojoPac device. Use your preferred browsers, communications software, and security applications without installing them on your work PC.

*Power Supply* Use your MojoPac device to replicate your laptop, and never hibernate again. When one power supply is drained, simply plug MojoPac into another desktop or laptop PC and you’re up and running again immediately.

*Personal Preferences* Easily toggle back and forth between your PC and your MojoPac. Each presents you with whatever personal preferences and environment you have chosen for that system. You can keep your serious work view on your PC, and your fun play view on your MojoPac, keeping them separate even when running them simultaneously.

*iPod Liberation* With MojoPac, you can install iTunes and QuickTime on your iPod, plug into to any Windows XP PC, and download songs and Podcasts. Your iPod never needs to be dependent on a specific PC to get access to iTunes!

*Painless PC Sharing* Every user in your house can instantly have his or her personalized client experience on one PC without altering a single setting or file. With MojoPac, not only can everyone keep their own applications, downloads, files, games, browser settings, MP3s and IM buddies off of the main hard drive, they can take those to any other PC and have the same user experience that they have at home.

*PC Resurrection* Replicate your PC on a MojoPac device and use it as a secure back-up for your applications, files and preferences. If your PC goes RIP, simply plug in your MojoPac to a new laptop and be up and running immediately!

Source: *www.mojopac.com 

*Reviews:*
*www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3696
*www.thinkdigit.com/index.php?action=article&prodid=717

*Guide:*
*www.everythingusb.com/mojopac.html


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 16, 2008)

I have used it and stopped using it... mainly because of the lack of support for Cross Platform, as it just supports Windows XP...


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> I have used it and stopped using it... mainly because of the lack of support for Cross Platform, as it just supports Windows XP...


 same here ...


----------



## go4saket (Jan 16, 2008)

Agreed, but then is there any such software which supports cross platform...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 16, 2008)

> Agreed, but then is there any such software which supports cross platform...



apart from Gaming, any Virualization software would do the job...


----------



## go4saket (Jan 16, 2008)

Can you please tell me some better virtualization software than this... Gaming is not an issue for me...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 16, 2008)

simple Microsoft Virtual PC whiich is fully free would do , wont it ??


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 17, 2008)

Does Mojopac have facility to specify password protected read and/or write operations when inserted? (It should allow me to enter passwords that will grant read operation or read+write operation when inserted into a computer)... This will help reduce danger of virus infection when the drive is inserted into unknown computer...

Arun


----------



## go4saket (Jan 20, 2008)

Is it possible to install KAV in mojopac. BTW, if the host computer has an AV installed and no antivirus in mojopac, will mojopac use the AV of host PC to check Virus or will it be just like no AV computer.


----------



## go4saket (Jan 24, 2008)

Found a way to access drives of Host PC in Mojopac.

Make a shortcut and in the command/target line, type "\\127.0.0.1" (without quotes) and press next. Give the shortcut any name that you wish. Now you can access your Host PC's drives by using this shortcut...


----------

